# Anyone hunt Ottawa?



## byrnejwb (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm hunting there Saturday.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Smack down!


----------



## Derby309 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm headed there Friday? You hear if its been anygood?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I have hunted there in years past....you meet at the head quarters...1/2 for ottawa and 1/2 for Magee...draw your spot, get directions and you are on your own...at least the ones I have been on....we actually drove back to Fremont to get some breakfast...had to wait a few minutes for McD's to open....MaGee hunts we were in the boat "train" towed out to our location...kind of fun/neat if you never have done it before....hunt can be hit or miss, depends on weather,location,etc.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

all the way to freemont for breakfast? maybe you meant port clinton ?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

no, straight down Rt. 19....isn't that Fremont????????

My bad...it was Oak Harbor....breakfast is breakfast! Thanks, made me check the map.


----------



## MontyOaks (Sep 4, 2011)

I was there for the youth hunt on the 1st. It was a nasty, windy rainy day. Saw lots of ducks and geese. The blind we were in (#21) was just South of Veler Rd. It was a couple hundred yards north of where they had planted millet earlier in the year. Most of our day was spent watching countless ducks land in what must have been a major waterfowl convention in the middle of that millet. The boys had a few shots and should have had a couple but came up empty. Bring a flag for geese if you have one as we saw most of them quite a ways off from us.

I heard that there were only seven birds taken on the day we were there. Again, it was a nasty day weather wise. Sure would have liked to see it on a less windy day. We did get to see several swans (white feathery 747s) which was cool for the boys.


----------

